# TTS Release Date



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Does anyone have an update on the release date for the TTS ? Some magazines still indicate it will be available at launch


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

ChinsVXR said:


> Does anyone have an update on the release date for the TTS ? Some magazines still indicate it will be available at launch


Nothing concrete but all I've heard so far is orders will be taken at the same time as tdi and 230ps versions, but delivery won't be until q1 15.


----------



## big_will (Apr 23, 2014)

If it helps, when I picked up my TTS from Kings Lynn Audi a few weeks ago, prior to doing the deal i was inquiring over a Gen3 of which they hinted that potentially I could take delivery summer of 2015 but nothing is confirmed yet.


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

It looks like delivery is around Q3 2015 indeed according to the dealers here.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I imagine that there is a lot of mk2 stock to shift and probably at a heavy discount too.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Vassilis said:


> It looks like delivery is around Q3 2015 indeed according to the dealers here.


Hope its not this late to the UK! From announcement and pictures to release of 18 months would seem bonkers.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Vassilis said:


> It looks like delivery is around Q3 2015 indeed according to the dealers here.


No way will it be that late in the UK, I'm sure the first press cars will be from Q4 2014 onwards


----------



## big_will (Apr 23, 2014)

Mitchy said:


> Vassilis said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like delivery is around Q3 2015 indeed according to the dealers here.
> ...


I'm only basing my comment on what my dealer has said. But I seriously doubt Q4 this year. If that was correct, it would suggest that the dealers quotes are circa 6-9 months in excess of a delivery date...


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

What big_will said  0 chance that Audi would already deliver the new TTS to "normal" customers in q4 2014 imo. Even early 2015 sounds impossible from what the dealers said since it's not even possible to configure the car atm and q4 2014 is only 5 months away from today.

In fact, I'm expecting the standard Audi TT coupé to be delivered before the Audi TTS.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

cheechy said:


> Vassilis said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like delivery is around Q3 2015 indeed according to the dealers here.
> ...


The 'S' versions of models typically don't come out until some way into the lifecycle of the base model. Then even later, the RS.

The problem here is that Audi announced and showed the Mk3 TTS at the same time it announced the base Mk3 TT, so it looks like there's an unreasonable delay in it reaching retail.

In fact, I'd expect that the delay between the Mk3 TTS and the base Mk3 TT is probably going to be one of the shortest of any Audi model.

If it helps, the base Mk3 2.0 Quattro is about as quick (on paper) as the old Mk2 TTS. The Mk3 TTS seems to be pretty close to the old Mk2 TTRS.


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

TortToise said:


> The 'S' versions of models typically don't come out until some way into the lifecycle of the base model. Then even later, the RS.


When the A5 launched the first two models were the 2.7TDi and... The S5.

So it can happen!


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Essex Audi told me it would be June 2015 before there are any customer deliveries. Bit of a problem for me as it's time to trade mine in... but having studied everything I can find on the mk3, have not been motivated enough to want one, let alone wait another year, so I have now ordered a new S3. Got build week 19, so should have it at the end of this month


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Piker Mark said:


> Essex Audi told me it would be June 2015 before there are any customer deliveries. Bit of a problem for me as it's time to trade mine in... but having studied everything I can find on the mk3, have not been motivated enough to want one, let alone wait another year, so I have now ordered a new S3. Got build week 19, so should have it at the end of this month


The S3 saloon or hatchback ?


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Piker Mark said:


> Essex Audi told me it would be June 2015 before there are any customer deliveries. Bit of a problem for me as it's time to trade mine in... but having studied everything I can find on the mk3, have not been motivated enough to want one, let alone wait another year, so I have now ordered a new S3. Got build week 19, so should have it at the end of this month


Not good news but unfortunately sounds like dealers have had some news on this as it's now sounding consistent. I'll have to review plans for tts mk3 if it slips beyond q1 2015. I just can't wait any longer than this however as I've already placed deposit I'm not clear where I stand. Will await order placement time in the summer and review.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

cheechy said:


> Piker Mark said:
> 
> 
> > Essex Audi told me it would be June 2015 before there are any customer deliveries. Bit of a problem for me as it's time to trade mine in... but having studied everything I can find on the mk3, have not been motivated enough to want one, let alone wait another year, so I have now ordered a new S3. Got build week 19, so should have it at the end of this month
> ...


How about buy to sell as there maybe people who'll pay a premium over the list price rather than waiting ??


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

Templar said:


> How about buy to sell as there maybe people who'll pay a premium over the list price rather than waiting ??


This ain't a limited edition ferrari :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Vassilis said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > How about buy to sell as there maybe people who'll pay a premium over the list price rather than waiting ??
> ...


True but I'll bet there will be.


----------



## ashmore (May 6, 2014)

Called Audi Wolverhampton regarding the first delivery dates for the MK3 TT and TTS, the sales guy I spoke to said he'd need to check with the sales manager and call me back.

He did, and they are saying Sept possibly Oct for base TT and Jan for TTS. They reckon they've already taken several deposits for both. I guess he would say that though!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

ashmore said:


> Called Audi Wolverhampton regarding the first delivery dates for the MK3 TT and TTS, the sales guy I spoke to said he'd need to check with the sales manager and call me back.
> 
> He did, and they are saying Sept possibly Oct for base TT and Jan for TTS. They reckon they've already taken several deposits for both. I guess he would say that though!


Can you remember who you spoke to ?


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Templar said:


> ashmore said:
> 
> 
> > Called Audi Wolverhampton regarding the first delivery dates for the MK3 TT and TTS, the sales guy I spoke to said he'd need to check with the sales manager and call me back.
> ...


This just illustrates to me that right now nobody knows anything. We need to wait until orders are taken in a couple of months before info starts to flesh out.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

cheechy said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > ashmore said:
> ...


Was told by my dealer that they expect to receive a demonstrator base Mk3 TT (no idea what configuration) in October so I wouldn't bet on anyone receiving Mk3 orders any earlier than that.


----------



## ashmore (May 6, 2014)

Templar said:


> ashmore said:
> 
> 
> > Called Audi Wolverhampton regarding the first delivery dates for the MK3 TT and TTS, the sales guy I spoke to said he'd need to check with the sales manager and call me back.
> ...


Think it was Kash? Asian guy. Initially spoke to reception who put me through to a sales guy.


----------



## Nimbus265 (May 31, 2014)

Hi All, first post - but glad to be here.

I have a deposit on a TTS; dealer has informed me to day that options selection will hopefully be end Jul/Aug. They should have a car for demo to those that have ordered in Oct. TT delivery by end on year, and TTS in 1st Qtr 15, if not before.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm surprised my dealer has not phoned me yet. I don't think they really know when it's out. I'm also surprised the Audi website is not allowing you to configure the car given you can no longer buy the older model.

Will be interesting to see if any deals to be had, i'm certainly not paying list.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

tt3600 said:


> I'm surprised my dealer has not phoned me yet. I don't think they really know when it's out. I'm also surprised the Audi website is not allowing you to configure the car given you can no longer buy the older model.
> 
> Will be interesting to see if any deals to be had, i'm certainly not paying list.


Can't see much money being knocked off if I'm honest. . Supply and demand and all that. Take the A1 for instance, not much off those at the minute. Most I can negotiate is between 500 & 1500 at best..some dealers are refusing to knock anything off apart from a little off the finance.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nimbus265 said:


> Hi All, first post - but glad to be here.
> 
> I have a deposit on a TTS; dealer has informed me to day that options selection will hopefully be end Jul/Aug. They should have a car for demo to those that have ordered in Oct. TT delivery by end on year, and TTS in 1st Qtr 15, if not before.


Wow. Jan / Feb / March 2015 seems an awful long way off.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

ZephyR2 said:


> Nimbus265 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All, first post - but glad to be here.
> ...


It does especially since new orders for the mk2 are now closed apparently. 
Must be the time required to install the new mk3 production line


----------



## Nimbus265 (May 31, 2014)

ZephyR2 said:


> Nimbus265 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All, first post - but glad to be here.
> ...


Well as my current car is not a TT, and my future one is - and I want a new one, I have no choice but to wait. The quicker it arrives, the less deprecation on my current car, and the less I have to find. Not that I can do anything to speed the delivery up!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nimbus265 said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Nimbus265 said:
> ...


Don't know what your current car is but you could be looking at £2.5k - £3k depreciation on the value of your motor over that time  
Is the price of the new TT fixed?


----------



## Nimbus265 (May 31, 2014)

> Well as my current car is not a TT, and my future one is - and I want a new one, I have no choice but to wait. The quicker it arrives, the less deprecation on my current car, and the less I have to find. Not that I can do anything to speed the delivery up!


Don't know what your current car is but you could be looking at £2.5k - £3k depreciation on the value of your motor over that time  
Is the price of the new TT fixed?[/quote]

Current car is 18 month old Jag XF-S; the original plan was for an F type coupe, but had to by the long haired general a car (Q5) and surprisingly pleased with it. We don't need 2 big cars, so its a 2+2 for me. Nearly bought a 12 month of TT-RS at the weekend, but with the Mk3 on the horizon, it seemed to make sense - hence deposit paid  .


----------

